# School personal debenture payments??



## hope (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

We have just been offered 2 school places at secondary school starting in September for our two eldest children. My husband's company is paying the school fees. The school have requested 2 'personal debenture payments' of 20,000 DHS per child (40,000 DHS total) which is refundable when the children leave the school. 

Is it usual for a company to pay this if the package offered includes payment of school fees or is it likely that the company will say that this should be paid by us personally. The school want the money by Monday along with a deposit and an entrance fee! Look forward to any replies on this.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It will depend on what your contract said.
If it said school fees, then I would expect it to be just that.
(unless you agreed to include to have deposits + debentures included in contract).

For a few people I know , they were in same predicament as you, and had to pay out of their own pocket for these items.
(generally school fees is just that - not buses/uniforms/debentures etc)

Have you spoken to the company about this?
Perhaps they are willing to pay..give them a quick call now, so you can get it sorted by Mon !!


----------

